# Pollen pricing/ packaging questions



## John F (Dec 9, 2005)

Get yourself an outgoing pretty young woman attractively dressed to sell your pollen. She must be outoing. Break the pollen into smaller packages so it gives the customer a nice trial size. Have the girl demonstrate how she uses it everyday (or at least explain how she uses it).


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

John ...You are wise beyond your years...lol...I did elude to a couple of Ladies that bee pollen was the real fountain of youth, and told them that I only look to be in my late 50`s but will be 139 come next jun....Rick


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

at this location I get about $1 per once for pollen. I pack it in small irregular glass jars which makes it show well. as john f suggest very small jars are highly recommend to begin with....


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm curious how one goes about collecting the pollen (I'm new obviously) and how much a 'typical' hive will produce (in surplus I assume). I've seen pollen traps for sale - are these what you use, and if so how do they work?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*pollen traps*

pollen trap = pollen the bee goes up through the screen knocking free the pollen off there pollen sacs into a tray for collection the amount collected will vary depending on what is blooming there has been days I have gotten a pound a day off of a strong hive to not hardly any at all


----------

